# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Research company ""MelanotinII"" changed to new website addy.

## Stosh_112

Lookin if anyone has the new site address for a research company formerly called MelanotinII. Domestic, south east US. Pm me if any info.

----------

